# Two Handfed Parakeets



## pjjoe (Oct 8, 2016)

Hi

I am new here & I wanted to ask

I am buying a handfed male parakeet & the breeder asked me if I wanted to buy two?

Will two handfed & tame parakeets living together remain tame?

Do I need to buy 2 cages for them to remain tame?

The breeder said that if I give them both plenty of attention, they will remain tame.

Just wanted to ask members opinion on here & thank you in advance!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

If you get two budgies, I suggest you get two males.

Taming and Bonding is all about helping the budgie(s) learn to trust you. This means working at their pace on a regular and consistent basis every day. Routine is important to budgies so scheduling time with them every day is necessary.

If you get two, the very minimum recommended size cage would be 30" Long x 18" wide x 18" high. When it comes to cages, bigger is always better as long as you ensure the spacing between the bars is no more than 1/2".

Please take the time to read through all of the How To Guides, the FAQs and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

You'll find most of your basic questions about budgies and caring for them will have been answered after you've read through all of them.

Site Guidelines
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295001-list-stickies.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/333106-posting-forums.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/295033-prepared-veterinary-care-expense.html
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-general-budgie-info/227841-50-common-budgie-dangers-watch-out.html

http://talkbudgies.com/budgie-breeding/327881-heartfelt-plea-forum-members-new-old.html

http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/24411-cage-sizes.html
http://talkbudgies.com/housing-budgies/31719-essentials-great-cage.html
http://talkbudgies.com/general-budgie-talk/339826-resource-directory.html

When you upload pictures as thumbnail attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as PhotoBucket and follow the steps in these instructions:
http://talkbudgies.com/how-guides/175818-how-post-pictures-photobucket.html

For gender and/or mutation help - Lighting and Angle DOES matter

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You can get one male or two males, either will be tame with enough patience and time. If you have enough time to devote to a single budgie and you know you will spend lots of time with him, then it is okay to just get one. However, if you have a busy schedule and would like your budgie to have company while you're away, two budgies is a good idea. You can still tame them by working with them to get them used to you first and then working on them one on one. 

There are many links around the forums that can help you with this decision! Be sure to read through everything provided to ensure you're up to date with the very best practices in budgie care. If you have any questions afterwards, please do ask as we'd love to help! 

Keep us posted on what you decide! :wave:


----------

